# Trimming around the eyes



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I trim them.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

It's up to you. If you like them, keep them, if not, cut them!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Yup, it's totally up to you! They'll grow forever, so unless you want to start tying them back you'll have to cut them *sometime*! But you can keep them long or short! Some lashes curl under and poke the eyes, so watch for that possibility if you grow them. My personal preference is to keep them the same as the tk, either tied back or scissored with the rest, but it's totally a personal preference! : )


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I just trimmed Lou & Apollo's eyelashes and eyebrows earlier today!  they stay very still (Ellyisme taught me how to hold the muzzle and they close their eyes when I go to trim the lashes, it makes it easier)

I started "grooming" them myself, and I do maintenance quite often (eyes, around top lips, paw pads, butt LOL etc...)

The eyelashes get really long and Apollo's eyelashes tend to go inside his right eye sometimes, so I keep it short, also for the to be able to see LOL 

Before








After










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Everything on Lily's head is long enough to be banded up although she does have some eyelash wisps that always seem shorter than everything else. I promise there is a band under all that somewhere, otherwise this picture would be like PammiPoodle's signature pic of Lumi.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Just want to be clear about the eye lashes - they are growing from the eyelids like ours. Do they get to a certain length and then fall off like ours? I just want to try and keep her eyes comfortable without being too aggressive with trimming and then she will look weird.


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, I'm talking about the lashes that grow from the edge of the eyelid, just like ours! On a Poodle they will grow indefinitely just like the rest of their hair. I know, it's hard to imagine eyelashes ever getting that long, but they do! Poodles are like Snuffleupagus that way!


----------



## elem8886 (Sep 19, 2012)

The eyelashes just keep growing but they grow a bit slower than the rest of the topknot. I trimmed Tika's eyelashes quite short sometime before Christmas and they are over an inch long now:









I comb them up into her top knot (devil horns to hold all the wispy bits and another band behind those) and they stay mostly up until I redo the bands the next day. Here I've pulled just the eyelashes down in front of her eye (ignore the furry face and slight tear stain - I'm waiting for my clipper blades to be sharpened ):


----------



## PammiPoodle (Jul 16, 2011)

Pictures are a great idea! If you go to the second set of pictures in this old thread (post #11), you can clearly see Lumi's eyelashes separate from her tk hair. They weren't long enough to stay back yet, but they eventually go there. The pictures also are a good example of why I like to trim them, or grow them completely into the topknot. They cover up the eyes and I like them to be wide open for all to see!! : ) Of course, some eyelashes do curl above the eye naturally, but not most. You might also notice that Lumi's left eyelashes grow straight out and down, but her right lashes curl under and were a bother to her eye until they were long enough to band up. So even on the same dog you can have different curl patterns!

http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/15553-creative-shaved-ears.html


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

OK! I had no idea the eye lashes keep growing!! I'll just be careful with the scissors when I trim them. I'm not sure if that is contributing to the tears or not but it's worth a try.


----------

